
When We’re All Urban Planners - waterlesscloud
https://nextcity.org/features/view/when-were-all-urban-planners
======
gcb0
the liberal dream.

micro manage for your immediate interest.

if only people with kids donate to the new proposed school construction, as
the article used as a passing example, then nobody really is a city planner,
as that assumes future vision...

~~~
peatmoss
As someone who is ostensibly a planner, I'll agree that these examples seem
like more short-run tactical neighborhood improvements. And that's no bad
thing! But, I think you're right that these platforms are yet to provide a
venue for resolving the sticky problems of planning that

\- require long-term coordination

\- require cross jurisdictional cooperation

\- have broad disagreement on the desired ends or means

\- require the kind of funding / financing heretofore only available to /
applied by governments

But, I think this is the right direction! I'd love to see plans themselves
developed in a more open source / open science kind of way. In my experience,
most plans are some mix of carefully wordsmithed rhetoric combined with
insufficient analysis that could bear a lot more scrutiny--all packaged up
into a crisp looking document produced in InDesign with lots of inspirational
photos taken from the area. Why not, for example, start with a jupyter
notebook in github, and let people fork / issue pull requests?

